# Lead Training



## englishvizsla (Nov 28, 2008)

I could do with some advice on how best to train a puppy to walk well on a lead. Our pup is now 3 1/2 months old and growing fast so I want to make sure I get on top of this before he becomes too difficult to handle.

We keep him on a fairly short lead while we're walking him to the local park where we then let him run off. On the way there he's not too bad but coming back again he seems to resent having to go back on his lead and will start to try biting it and pulling and jumping all over the place, usually managing to get his paws wrapped round it in the process! 

I know he's still only young so I'm not expecting him to heel perfectly just yet, but I'd like some advice on how to at least get him to walk on a loose lead as he's already quite strong when he starts pulling.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Engish Vizsla,
My boy is 11 months and not perfect @ this but this is what I learned from my obedience trainer: As soon as the pup starts to put the lead in his mouth, firmly pull down on the lead @ once. It is unpleasant and worked almost right away for me. I would not want to use a chain lead for this though because it might hurt his mouth. It should make the leash pull his lower jaw down and give him a start. To stop the pulling and acheive a good "heel" start by always making your V sit @ your left. Don't repeat command but reposition in the sit before commanding heel. Then say "Blaze, Heel!" in a nice but firm voice and move forward . The lead is accordianed in the right hand and you keep left hand on the lead so that you can pull back to heel position each time he tries to pull you. Lots of changes in direction , turns, and pace changes are used in this exercise. Also the trainer had us use a training collar that looks like a choke but is actually fabric and doesn't hurt them but when yanked firmly it gets his attention to get him back where you want him. 
Lots of practice required!!
Carolyn


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

We have an energetic 5 month old male named Rio. During obedience classes our trainer suggested we try a head collar (aka Halti or Gentle Leader) as we became frustrated with his jumping (on people, tables etc.). Although we are committed to the techniques learned from class (voice commands, hand commands etc.) the head collar has become the best tool to combat Rio's puppy energy, developing strength and stubborness.

In short, the head collar doesn't hurt the dog - some people have mistaken it for a muzzle - which it is definately not - the piece that goes over the nose is adjustable and the v can still eat, drink and give kisses. It controls them by controlling their nose. The lead is attached below their nose which causes their nose to be pulled down if they jump or pull on the lead - we've found this very effective in reducing pulling on the lead and unwelcomed jumping on people and furniture.

We put it on Rio for 15 minutes a couple times a day at home so he could get use to it. We increased the duration until he was comfortable with it on for 45 minutes.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

I would be a lier if I said my dogs walk well on lead. they are off it so much.Now that they are getting older and more independent they feal they can run further away from me.Even when we go to the truck.Scary...I get about fifty percent attention from them.I too will be working on there walks on lead a little more it is mostly a problem when they get a good smell and they want to follow it or heaven forbid we see a squirrel.I have had one snap a collar.again Scary.On asphalt after they settel down a bit they are a joy to walk but get them on the grass and whoops their brains turn to mush.I take all the blame for this.above and beyond that GREAT dogsI run them all the time off leash even when it is ten chilly degrees outside.not today too windy their couch potatoes.WE did go for a ride in the car.Love that cold nose on the back of your neck when your driving.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

I thought about trying a Halti when my V was 5-6 months as well. In the end I just kept perservering with a standrad collar and lead. It took a lot of work but I can get her to walk off the lead at my side as well (although I would not say perfectly).

At about 9 months I put her on a choke chain while working her at heel. I never had to yank it much. She respects it and reacts differently to the normal collar. So I use the normal collar now and switch back to the choke chain if she needs a tune up.

The reason I decided not to use a Halti was because it looked like the dog had to walk out in front of you, so it would pull the dogs head/nose away. I wanted the dog to heel beside me not in front of me.

I use another command called Close where she can walk anywhere within a 5 foot radius of me but thats another story.

If you want to test your recall get some meat or deer skin and do some tracking. Then make her wait and tow it out about 15 feet in front of her, then return. Tell her to go or fetch and then when she's about halfway there say NO and COME. Do it 2-3 times. Its a good measure of your control. Give her heaps of praise for coming back.


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Oscar is 8 weeks old (nearly nine) and has accepted having a collar around his neck no problem. I tried to attach a lead the other day and he just kept chewing it so i took it off again. When should i attach a leash? Is it too early?


----------



## Cornbread (Dec 30, 2008)

I've used a drop cord from day one and still last night he jumped and growled at his end of the leash. 
when I use a delmar smith wonder lead the world is a peace. I don't know what it is about that thing, but it absolutely tunes him up!! you need to read the instructions on how to use it.


----------



## GinsterTheViz (May 28, 2020)

We used a halti on my boy because he was absolutely terrible on the normal lead- he took a bit of getting used to it but now he’s on it it’s a much more calm experience for both us and him. No harsh pulling on his throat and acts perfectly when we are out and about. We did teach him heel and does do it perfectly off the lead but he is terrible when on. would 100% reccomend the product as it worked straight away- make sure not to rush them into using it as it does take some getting used to.


----------

